# BOSS STRAIGHT BLADE FOR SALE



## readysnowplow (Jun 3, 2009)

I am selling my 8' BOSS straight blade.
It's the RT3 model.
I kept the fluids maintained every year and changed out the hoses.
I am no longer in the snow business and need it gone asap.
It needs a new plastic housing for one of the lights. Other than that, it's good to go.
I will also throw in the plow cart as a bonus.
Let's do this. And please, only serious inquires. you have to come get it. I sold my truck.

Asking $2500 cash.
Call or text me at 773-888-4856
Cortland


----------

